
Farewell, John McAfee – America’s light is a bit dimmer today - Ice_cream_suit
https://spectator.us/john-mcafee-libertarian-president-election-2020/
======
rovr138
That title makes it sound like he’s dead.

> I’m referring, of course, to Libertarian presidential candidate and fugitive
> John McAfee, who sadly announced he was suspending his campaign in a Twitter
> video Wednesday from parts unknown.

~~~
Hackbraten
Deliberately designed to serve as clickbait.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Agreed. I'm resisting the urge to flag it.

